# Heard a pop under driver side



## impooly (May 23, 2016)

I heard s pop under my driver side wheel then on the dash board it says " STOP break failure " can somebody tell me what happened and how much it'll cost to fix ? I live in the Bronx nyc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

have you gone under the car to inspect? Never heard of this but check the usual pads, rotors, brake lines, ABS module (sitting at top of engine bag on driver side right above powder steering res).


----------



## Incorporate (Nov 6, 2016)

impooly said:


> I heard s pop under my driver side wheel then on the dash board it says " STOP break failure " can somebody tell me what happened and how much it'll cost to fix ? I live in the Bronx nyc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does the car make any kinds of sounds when trying to brake? Do the brake light still work when pressing on the pedal?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I would check the brake fluid level. If the pop was caused by a hydraulic hose bursting, then you won't have brakes for very much longer.


----------

